# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Τι πουλί είναι αυτό;

## TasosM

Ξερει καποιος να μου πει τι πουλι ειναι αυτο?



Ειναι η καινουργια μου γειτονισσα

----------


## Nenkeren

Για μυγοχαφτης μου κανει,muscicapa striata.

----------

